# Coronavirus: 627 morti ieri. Quasi 38000 contagi



## admin (20 Marzo 2020)

Come comunicato da Borrelli, oggi 20 marzo i contagi totali sono 37860 (+4670), 4032 i morti, 5129 i guariti. Ben 627 nuovi deceduti ieri.


----------



## admin (20 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato da Borrelli, oggi 20 marzo i contagi totali sono 37860 (+4670), 4032 i morti, 5129 i guariti. Ben 627 nuovi deceduti ieri.



E tra 1-2 settimane cosa accadrà, per Dio?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Marzo 2020)

4032 morti vs 5129 guariti, non serve dire altro penso...


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato da Borrelli, oggi 20 marzo i contagi totali sono 37860 (+4670), 4032 i morti, 5129 i guariti. Ben 627 nuovi deceduti ieri.



Mamma mia.. che siano maledetti i cinesi. Un vero e proprio attacco terroristico


----------



## Molenko (20 Marzo 2020)

Una calamità naturale. Quota 4032 morti, e non siamo ancora al picco.


----------



## Solo (20 Marzo 2020)

Circa 24k test oggi.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato da Borrelli, oggi 20 marzo i contagi totali sono 37860 (+4670), 4032 i morti, 5129 i guariti. Ben 627 nuovi deceduti ieri.



DI – A – DA – IN – CON – SU – PER – TRA – FRA -coronavirus???

La protezione civile ora inizia a giocare con le proposizioni.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (20 Marzo 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mamma mia.. che siano maledetti i cinesi. Un vero e proprio attacco terroristico



Devono essere processati per crimini contro l’umanità, delinquenti dagli occhi a mandorla.


----------



## Solo (20 Marzo 2020)

Direi che è iniziata la battaglia di Milano.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Marzo 2020)

Settimana devastante. Nulla da aggiungere...


----------



## addox (20 Marzo 2020)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> 4032 morti vs 5129 guariti, non serve dire altro penso...



Praticamente delle persone che escono dall'ospedale quasi la metà ne esce morta.


----------



## Solo (20 Marzo 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mamma mia.. che siano maledetti i cinesi. Un vero e proprio attacco terroristico


Questo è niente. Aspetta che finiscano le due lire che la gente ha in tasca e arrivi il botto economico...


----------



## markjordan (20 Marzo 2020)

infetti totali
+6000


----------



## Wetter (20 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Circa 24k test oggi.



Hanno iniziato a fare i test a tappeto agli asintomatici?
Un'altra cosa che ce lo dovrebbe far capire è questo dato:

Ricoverati con sintomi +250
Terapia Intensiva +150
*Isolamento domiciliare +4300*


----------



## admin (20 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato da Borrelli, oggi 20 marzo i contagi totali sono 37860 (+4670), 4032 i morti, 5129 i guariti. Ben 627 nuovi deceduti ieri.



.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato da Borrelli, oggi 20 marzo i contagi totali sono 37860 (+4670), 4032 i morti, 5129 i guariti. Ben 627 nuovi deceduti ieri.



Ormai siamo davanti ad un evento drammatico, numeri devastanti, non si vede la luce.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato da Borrelli, oggi 20 marzo i contagi totali sono 37860 (+4670), 4032 i morti, 5129 i guariti. Ben 627 nuovi deceduti ieri.



Ma che razza di mostro hanno creato questi maledetti ... ti attacca anche da sotto le scarpe, e se ti piglia, o sei fortunato e te la cavi con una febbre, oppure crepi ... Boh ...


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Circa 24k test oggi.



In condizioni normali di contenimento di una pandemia il numero dei tamponi effettuati quotidianamente deve essere di gran lunga superiore ai positivi trovati giorno per giorno.
I positivi devono essere isolati e i malati vanno curati.

Qua di normale vi è nulla.
La barca è affondata.


----------



## admin (20 Marzo 2020)

Ricordiamoci sempre, ogni giorno, che il virus è il razzismo e va combattuto coi libri.


----------



## Solo (20 Marzo 2020)

Domanda di un giornalista sulla boiata dell'isolamento domestico. Avete intenzione di usare alberghi?

Risposta di Borrelli: Eh, c'è il problema dei senzatetto. Ma è un problema di cui si devono occupare le amministrazioni locali. 

????????

Buonanotte, con questi qua al comando è finita.


----------



## Stex (20 Marzo 2020)

se vi dico che ho paura


----------



## danjr (20 Marzo 2020)

Io ve la butto lì, sta quarantena è inutile perché la,gente (in primis chi ci governa e poi i cirologhi nostrani) non ha ancora inquadrato il potenziale infettivo. non ci sarà nessuna discesa, continuerà a salire finché non adotteremo reali misure cinesi, si va verso i 1000 morti al giorno e al sud sara ancora peggio. Si prospettano centinaia di migliaia di morti se si va avanti così (solo in Italia)


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato da Borrelli, oggi 20 marzo i contagi totali sono 37860 (+4670), 4032 i morti, 5129 i guariti. Ben 627 nuovi deceduti ieri.



Non vorrei essere il solito razzista o quant'altro, ma da quando la Cina hanno spedito i loro "regali"... guarda caso le cose sono peggiorate. Chissà cosa portavano questi "medici" arrivati dalla Cina.. ovviamente i cittadini cinesi non hanno colpe, loro sono solo vittime del loro Governo.


----------



## Stex (20 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Domanda di un giornalista sulla boiata dell'isolamento domestico. Avete intenzione di usare alberghi?
> 
> Risposta di Borrelli: Eh, c'è il problema dei senzatetto. Ma è un problema di cui si devono occupare le amministrazioni locali.
> 
> ...



le localita di mare sono libere. possono metterci chi voglio che quest'anno non avranno turisti.

#ESTATEACASA


----------



## Solo (20 Marzo 2020)

È la prima volta che guardo la conferenza con 'sti due.

Mamma mia. Il Gabibbo ispirerebbe più fiducia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci sempre, ogni giorno, che il virus è il razzismo e va combattuto coi libri.



Ma le sardelle che fine hanno fatto?


----------



## Wetter (20 Marzo 2020)

Dato sull'aumento di casi in terapia intensiva dal 12 marzo:

12 +125
13 +175
14 +190
15 +154
16 +179
17 +209
18 +197
19 +241
*20 +157*

Oggi è il giorno di minor ricorso alla terapia intensiva degli ultimi 5 giorni.
Come interpretare questo dato? Sono finiti i posti disponibili? Stanno facendo controlli a tappeto anche agli asintomatici?


----------



## Solo (20 Marzo 2020)

Stex ha scritto:


> le localita di mare sono libere. possono metterci chi voglio che quest'anno non avranno turisti.
> 
> #ESTATEACASA


Pure quelle di montagna. Con gli impianti sciistici chiusi hanno chiuso tutti.

Ma noi teniamo la gente a casa a infettare tutta la famiglia. Pazzesco.


----------



## admin (20 Marzo 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non vorrei essere il solito razzista o quant'altro, ma da quando la Cina hanno spedito i loro "regali"... guarda caso le cose sono peggiorate. Chissà cosa portavano questi "medici" arrivati dalla Cina.. ovviamente i cittadini cinesi non hanno colpe, loro sono solo vittime del loro Governo.



Hanno portato i loro “Preparati della medicina tradizionale “

Brividi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Domanda di un giornalista sulla boiata dell'isolamento domestico. Avete intenzione di usare alberghi?
> 
> Risposta di Borrelli: Eh, c'è il problema dei senzatetto. Ma è un problema di cui si devono occupare le amministrazioni locali.
> 
> ...



Ci mancava solo mettesse in mezzo gli immigrati


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Dato sull'aumento di casi in terapia intensiva dal 12 marzo:
> 
> 12 +125
> 13 +175
> ...



Temo siano terminati i posti disponibili.


----------



## Solo (20 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Dato sull'aumento di casi in terapia intensiva dal 12 marzo:
> 
> 12 +125
> 13 +175
> ...


Intanto il dato andrebbe guardato in ottica regionale, anzi, locale se avessimo i dati.

Un aumento di 10 posti in Veneto magari riescono ancora ad assorbirlo, in Lombardia invece vanno dritti nella bara.


----------



## Wetter (20 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Intanto il dato andrebbe guardato in ottica regionale, anzi, locale se avessimo i dati.
> 
> Un aumento di 10 posti in Veneto magari riescono ancora ad assorbirlo, in Lombardia invece vanno dritti nella bara.



Ora do uno sguardo 

Intanto 381 Morti solo in Lombardia, il 60% delle vittime totali.


----------



## Zenos (20 Marzo 2020)

Questo virus ha una letalità del 50%.

Vi leggo troppo sicuri dei cinesi...mi fiderei meno degli ammericani


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato da Borrelli, oggi 20 marzo i contagi totali sono 37860 (+4670), 4032 i morti, 5129 i guariti. Ben 627 nuovi deceduti ieri.



La cosa peggiore è che i numeri farlocchi Cinesi sono una vera mazzata. 3000 morti certo come no... non dandoci i numeri reali, uno non può nemmeno sapere esattamente come potrebbe evolversi.


----------



## Zenos (20 Marzo 2020)

Ma Borrelli cosa fa esattamente?oltre ad uscire alle 18 a fare la conta delle vittime...


----------



## Solo (20 Marzo 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La cosa peggiore è che i numeri farlocchi Cinesi sono una vera mazzata. 3000 morti certo come no... non dandoci i numeri reali, uno non può nemmeno sapere esattamente come potrebbe evolversi.


Sì però ragazzi dobbiamo anche finirla con la storia dei cinesi.

Io li bombardieri al volo, e non credo minimamente ai loro numeri.

Ma oggi Pechino e Shangai sono aperte e funzionano regolarmente senza lockdown e gente che collassa per strada. 

Noi abbiamo ospedali che collassano uno dopo l'altro. 

Come kaiser si fa ad essere in questa situazione dopo che hai avuto due mesi per preparati? 

Cristo, almeno fai scorta di attrezzature mediche di protezione.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Dato sull'aumento di casi in terapia intensiva dal 12 marzo:
> 
> 12 +125
> 13 +175
> ...



La risposta è più drammatica : sono finiti i posti e anche gli appoggi verso altre regioni iniziano a scarseggiare.
Eravamo a 46 lombardi spostati altrove se non ricordo male.


----------



## Wetter (20 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sì però ragazzi dobbiamo anche finirla con la storia dei cinesi.
> 
> Io li bombardieri al volo, e non credo minimamente ai loro numeri.
> 
> ...



Facile,a fine Gennaio il nostro Super Premier Conte ci rassicurava dicendo che non ci sarebbe stato nessun pericolo e che l'italia non sarebbe diventata un Lazzaretto!

Comunque ecco il dato degli aumenti delle terapie intensive per regione degli ultimi 4 giorni:

Lombardia +56 +45 +82 *+44*
Emilia R +26 +24 +13 *+ 7*
Veneto +15 +24 +13 *+ 7*
PIE +20 +21 +30 *+23*
Marche + 1 +10 +22 *- 3*
Toscana +36 +17 +18 *+11*
Liguria +12 +15 +12 *+ 9*
Lazio +13 + 0 + 1 *+ 2*

Sono calati in tutte le regioni,anche in quelle che non sono stressate.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Marzo 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La cosa peggiore è che i numeri farlocchi Cinesi sono una vera mazzata. 3000 morti certo come no... non dandoci i numeri reali, uno non può nemmeno sapere esattamente come potrebbe evolversi.



Come dare torto a trump??


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Marzo 2020)

ragazzi calma, si sapeva che questi erano i giorni del picco degli aumenti dei contagi, ora arriveranno i miglioramenti anche se purtroppo i morti continueranno ad essere tanti.


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Marzo 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ragazzi calma, si sapeva che questi erano i giorni del picco degli aumenti dei contagi, ora arriveranno i miglioramenti anche se purtroppo i morti continueranno ad essere tanti.



Ammiro il tuo ottimismo, naturalmente tutto me stesso spera e si augura che sia davvero così, ma ci credo davvero poco.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Marzo 2020)

Ragazzi,una domanda fuori tema(ma non tanto):se Salvini dovrà affrontare un processo per sequestro di persona per non aver fatto sbarcare dei clandestini,l'attuale capo del governo e principale responsabile di questa carneficina,a cosa dovrebbe andare incontro?


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Marzo 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,una domanda fuori tema(ma non tanto):se Salvini dovrà affrontare un processo per sequestro di persona per non aver fatto sbarcare dei clandestini,l'attuale capo del governo e principale responsabile di questa carneficina,a cosa dovrebbe andare incontro?



Una medaglia al valore


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Una medaglia al valore



Stai pur certo che se vedremo la fine di questo dramma lo sentirai dire:"Abbiamo sconfitto il virus."


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato da Borrelli, oggi 20 marzo i contagi totali sono 37860 (+4670), 4032 i morti, 5129 i guariti. Ben 627 nuovi deceduti ieri.



Secondo le varie testate l’età media degli infettati è 63 anni e la mortalità sotto i 60 anni è minore del 10%. La crescita pare costante e non esponenziale. Vediamo nei prossimi 8-10 giorni (quelli cruciali).


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Marzo 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Stai pur certo che se vedremo la fine di questo dramma lo sentirai dire:"Abbiamo sconfitto il virus."



Avoja, pavoneggiandosi in conferenza da'altare della patria circondato da bandiere italiane e l'immancabile inno. "ho stato io a sconfiggere lo virus" griderà al mondo... 2 giorni dopo scoppierà un focolaio chissà dove perchè "chiudere le frontiere è razzismo"


----------



## koti (20 Marzo 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ragazzi calma, si sapeva che questi erano i giorni del picco degli aumenti dei contagi, ora arriveranno i miglioramenti anche se purtroppo i morti continueranno ad essere tanti.



Il problema è che, a quanto dicono gli esperti, questo non è il picco. Andrà ancora peggiorando.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Una medaglia al valore



Dai sondaggi pare avere gradimento massimo, io spero tanto siano farlocchi, ma ho paura che così non sia, magari saranno gonfiati, ma non troppo


----------



## vota DC (20 Marzo 2020)

addox ha scritto:


> Praticamente delle persone che escono dall'ospedale quasi la metà ne esce morta.



No, buona parte è ai domiciliari ed esaurito il tempo viene dichiarata guarita salvo complicazioni.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> E tra 1-2 settimane cosa accadrà, per Dio?



Continuo a lasciare la mia (inutile) fiche su domenica come picco.

Lo spero tanto.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Avoja, pavoneggiandosi in conferenza da'altare della patria circondato da bandiere italiane e l'immancabile inno. "ho stato io a sconfiggere lo virus" griderà al mondo... 2 giorni dopo scoppierà un focolaio chissà dove perchè "chiudere le frontiere è razzismo"



Ecco,è esattamente ciò che accadrà.Nota a margine,chissà quanti sbarchi ci sono stati in questi 20 gg e non ne sappiamo nulla perché i tg sono interamente occupati dalla situazione virus.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Marzo 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ragazzi calma, si sapeva che questi erano i giorni del picco degli aumenti dei contagi, ora arriveranno i miglioramenti anche se purtroppo i morti continueranno ad essere tanti.



No caro, Borrelli ha detto che il picco sarà tra due settimane


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci sempre, ogni giorno, che il virus è il razzismo e va combattuto coi libri.



Chissà dove sono nascosti oggi tutti quei maiali che facevano questi discorsi.. Probabilmente stanno cantando dai balconi sventolando bandiere arcobaleno..


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Marzo 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ecco,è esattamente ciò che accadrà.Nota a margine,chissà quanti sbarchi ci sono stati in questi 20 gg e non ne sappiamo nulla perché i tg sono interamente occupati dalla situazione virus.



Moltissimi, se non ricordo male un utente qui ne aveva parlato, ma come detto quelle zecche sono come le mucche per gli indiani


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Marzo 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> No caro, Borrelli ha detto che il picco sarà tra due settimane



teoricamente aveva detto tra il 23 e il 29, oggi ha cambiato di nuovo versione?


----------



## Solo (20 Marzo 2020)

Stato di New York in lockdown da domenica sera.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Marzo 2020)

Sono alcuni giorni che ho sempre un'immagine davanti: quelle infermiere cinesi mandate a Wuhan rasate a zero e chiuse in tute da astronauti.. E poi penso ai nostri medici armati di mascherina di carta e guanti monouso...e infatti stanno morendo medici e infermieri ogni giorno..


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Marzo 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non vorrei essere il solito razzista o quant'altro, ma da quando la Cina hanno spedito i loro "regali"... guarda caso le cose sono peggiorate. Chissà cosa portavano questi "medici" arrivati dalla Cina.. ovviamente i cittadini cinesi non hanno colpe, loro sono solo vittime del loro Governo.



Il dubbio viene... avevo detto di esaminare a fondo sti "medici" e le loro "attrezzature" ....


----------



## 7vinte (20 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> teoricamente aveva detto tra il 23 e il 29, oggi ha cambiato di nuovo versione?



Si ha spostato


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Marzo 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si ha spostato



Non sa manco lui cosa sta dicendo allora, ogni giorno cambia versione... in che mani siamo finiti


----------



## addox (20 Marzo 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> No, buona parte è ai domiciliari ed esaurito il tempo viene dichiarata guarita salvo complicazioni.



Ma i numeri di questi quali sono?


----------



## Stex (20 Marzo 2020)

cavolo ce anche la spagna che sta volando


----------



## markjordan (21 Marzo 2020)

sardegna
283 infetti
oltre 200 sono del personale sanitario


----------



## sbrodola (21 Marzo 2020)

Report dell'ISS del 20 Marzo su 3200 deceduti e positivi al COVID-19
Età media 78.5 (mediana 80, range 31-103, range InterQuartile 73-85). Donne sono il 29.4%.
L'età mediana dei deceduti (80 anni) è di 15 anni più alta rispetto a quella dei pazienti contagiati (63 anni).
Decessi per fascia di età: 30-39 0.28%, 40-49 0.84%, 50-59 2.9%, 60-69 10.2%, 70-79 35.4%, 80-89 40.9%, 90+ 9.3% (ricordo su 3200 deceduti analizzati).
Patologie croniche pre-esistenti su 481 cartelle cliniche analizzate (481 di 3200 morti): 0 patologie 6 morti (1.2%), 1 patologia 113 morti (23.5%), 2 patologie 128 morti (26.6%), 3 o + patologie 234 morti (48.6%).
Patologie croniche più comuni osservate nei pazienti deceduti: ipertensione arteriosa 73.8%, diabete mellito 33.9%, cardiopatia ischemica 30.1%, fibrillazione atriale 22%, insufficienza renale cronica 20.2%, cancro attivo negli ultimi 5 anni 19.5%.
Dall'insorgenza dei sintomi al decesso i tempi mediani sono di 8 giorni. Dall'insorgenza dei sintomi al ricovero in ospedale i tempi mediani sono di 4 giorni.


----------



## Zenos (21 Marzo 2020)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Report dell'ISS del 20 Marzo su 3200 deceduti e positivi al COVID-19
> Età media 78.5 (mediana 80, range 31-103, range InterQuartile 73-85). Donne sono il 29.4%.
> L'età mediana dei deceduti (80 anni) è di 15 anni più alta rispetto a quella dei pazienti contagiati (63 anni).
> Decessi per fascia di età: 30-39 0.28%, 40-49 0.84%, 50-59 2.9%, 60-69 10.2%, 70-79 35.4%, 80-89 40.9%, 90+ 9.3% (ricordo su 3200 deceduti analizzati).
> ...



Mettono la pressione arteriosa tra le patologie. Ne soffre il 50% degli uomini ed il 40% delle donne in Italia.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Marzo 2020)

È stato giá detto, ma i conti della germania son fattibda vwagen


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2020)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Report dell'ISS del 20 Marzo su 3200 deceduti e positivi al COVID-19
> Età media 78.5 (mediana 80, range 31-103, range InterQuartile 73-85). Donne sono il 29.4%.
> L'età mediana dei deceduti (80 anni) è di 15 anni più alta rispetto a quella dei pazienti contagiati (63 anni).
> Decessi per fascia di età: 30-39 0.28%, 40-49 0.84%, 50-59 2.9%, 60-69 10.2%, 70-79 35.4%, 80-89 40.9%, 90+ 9.3% (ricordo su 3200 deceduti analizzati).
> ...



Come volevasi dimostrare, mettono gli ipertesi tra i patologici. Una pagliacciata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare, mettono gli ipertesi tra i patologici. Una pagliacciata.



So per certo che inseriscono come patologie cose addirittura minori di queste.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Marzo 2020)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Report dell'ISS del 20 Marzo su 3200 deceduti e positivi al COVID-19
> Età media 78.5 (mediana 80, range 31-103, range InterQuartile 73-85). Donne sono il 29.4%.
> L'età mediana dei deceduti (80 anni) è di 15 anni più alta rispetto a quella dei pazienti contagiati (63 anni).
> Decessi per fascia di età: 30-39 0.28%, 40-49 0.84%, 50-59 2.9%, 60-69 10.2%, 70-79 35.4%, 80-89 40.9%, 90+ 9.3% (ricordo su 3200 deceduti analizzati).
> ...



Avete una minima idea di quanti siano in italia diabetici e ipertesi??
E comunque parliamo di pazienti che seguendo una terapia cronica riescono ad avere una vita praticamente normale!!!!


----------



## pazzomania (21 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Avete una minima idea di quanti siano in italia diabetici e ipertesi??
> E comunque parliamo di pazienti che seguendo una terapia cronica riescono ad avere una vita praticamente normale!!!!



Gira la domanda, fai prima: quanti anziani non sono ipertesi o diabetici al mondo?


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Gira la domanda, fai prima: quanti anziani non sono ipertesi o diabetici al mondo?



Io quelli nemmeno li consideravo, tanto ormai qua sta passando il messaggio che è normale che gli anziani debbano morire!!!
Perchè tanto rientrano statisticamente tra coloro che annualmente ci 'lasciano'!!!
L'ulcera mi viene quando leggo questa cose.

Mi riferivo ai giovani adulti, abbiamo tantissimi ipertesi o diabetici giovani.
Le cosiddette patologie del 'benessere'.


----------



## Wetter (21 Marzo 2020)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Report dell'ISS del 20 Marzo su 3200 deceduti e positivi al COVID-19
> Età media 78.5 (mediana 80, range 31-103, range InterQuartile 73-85). Donne sono il 29.4%.
> L'età mediana dei deceduti (80 anni) è di 15 anni più alta rispetto a quella dei pazienti contagiati (63 anni).
> Decessi per fascia di età: 30-39 0.28%, 40-49 0.84%, 50-59 2.9%, 60-69 10.2%, 70-79 35.4%, 80-89 40.9%, 90+ 9.3% (ricordo su 3200 deceduti analizzati).
> ...



Il dato che balza subito all'occhio è che il 50% dei deceduti avevano 3 o + patologie già esistenti,probabilmente queste sono le morti che non si sarebbero potute evitare a prescindere.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Il dato che balza subito all'occhio è che il 50% dei deceduti avevano 3 o + patologie già esistenti,probabilmente queste sono le morti che non si sarebbero potute evitare a prescindere.



Assolutamente no, parliamo di ipertensione, diabete e cardiopatia. Si vive tranquillamente


----------



## Wetter (21 Marzo 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no, parliamo di ipertensione, diabete e cardiopatia. Si vive tranquillamente



In Italia ogni giorno muoiono 1500-1600 persone,tolte quelle che muoiono causa incidenti e vecchiaia le altre morti sono TUTTE causate dai sintomi che hai descritto tu:







Come vedi Ipertensione,malattie respiratorie,cardiopatia e diabete sono tra le prime 7 cause di morti in Italia.


----------



## Solo (21 Marzo 2020)

Cominciano a svegliarsi, forse....


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> In Italia ogni giorno muoiono 1500-1600 persone,tolte quelle che muoiono causa incidenti e vecchiaia le altre morti sono TUTTE causate dai sintomi che hai descritto tu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Devi ragionare in termini di 'prospettive di vita' e un diabetico, che molto spesso è anche iperteso, curandosi e facendo una vita equilibrata può vivere dignitosamente.
Oggi il coronavirus è il fattore x che ha spinto nel fosso tantissime persone che avrebbero avuto Y anni in più di vita.
Dentro la statistica dei morti CON coronavirus io ci metterei solo i malati terminali, non quelli con patologie croniche.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (21 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Il dato che balza subito all'occhio è che il 50% dei deceduti avevano 3 o + patologie già esistenti,probabilmente queste sono le morti che non si sarebbero potute evitare a prescindere.



Guarda che non è detto, la maggioranza degli anziani ha più di 3 patologie, e fanno vita regolare prendendo i loro farmaci, non si deve avere l'idea che tre patologie siano mortali perché non è così, poi ovviamente se si beccano la polmonite virale muoiono ma ciò non toglie che con "solo" le loro 3-4 patologie avrebbero potuto vivere ancora 10 anni o più. Mia mamma da 15 anni ogni mattina prende 6 pillole diverse ma ti assicuro che sta bene fa una vita normalissima non è mai stata ricoverata in un ospedale, eppure se le dovesse succedere qualcosa( neanche ci voglio pensare) la inserirebbero tra quelle con più di 3 patologie.


----------



## Wetter (21 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Devi ragionare in termini di 'prospettive di vita' e un diabetico, che molto spesso è anche iperteso, curandosi e facendo una vita equilibrata può vivere dignitosamente.
> Oggi il coronavirus è il fattore x che ha spinto nel fosso tantissime persone che avrebbero avuto Y anni in più di vita.
> Dentro la statistica dei morti CON coronavirus io ci metterei solo i malati terminali, non quelli con patologie croniche.



Quello che dici è corretto,non ho detto che tutti i diabetici contemporaneamente ipertesi e contemporaneamente cardiopatici muoiano,però stai sicuro che normalmente di morti cosi ce ne sono tantissime in italia,giornalmente.Se sommiamo i dati di queste 3 categorie ne esce fuori che sono morte 100 mila persone in Italia,il che significa quasi 300 al giorno.


----------



## sunburn (21 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Avete una minima idea di quanti siano in italia diabetici e ipertesi??
> E comunque parliamo di pazienti che seguendo una terapia cronica riescono ad avere una vita praticamente normale!!!!


Perfetto.
Aggiungo solo che quelli che dicono "eh ma tanto muore lo stesso un sacco di gente per malattie respiratorie" non considera che nella quasi totalità dei casi si tratta di patologie respiratorie NON contagiose o con una probabilità di contagio statisticamente irrilevante.


----------



## Wetter (21 Marzo 2020)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Guarda che non è detto, la maggioranza degli anziani ha più di 3 patologie, e fanno vita regolare prendendo i loro farmaci, non si deve avere l'idea che tre patologie siano mortali perché non è così, poi ovviamente se si beccano la polmonite virale muoiono ma ciò non toglie che con "solo" le loro 3-4 patologie avrebbero potuto vivere ancora 10 anni o più. Mia mamma da 15 anni ogni mattina prende 6 pillole diverse ma ti assicuro che sta bene fa una vita normalissima non è mai stata ricoverata in un ospedale, eppure se le dovesse succedere qualcosa( neanche ci voglio pensare) la inserirebbero tra quelle con più di 3 patologie.



Per la miseria,non ho detto che chi ha 3 patologie muore sicuro,ho detto che una percentuale di essi ogni anno,ogni giorno,prima dell'esistenza di coronavirus moriva e continuerà a morire.Altrimenti qui facciamo passare il messaggio che prima del coronavirus in Italia si moriva solo di incidenti e di tumore.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (21 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> In Italia ogni giorno muoiono 1500-1600 persone,tolte quelle che muoiono causa incidenti e vecchiaia le altre morti sono TUTTE causate dai sintomi che hai descritto tu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sì muore, ovviamente una causa ci deve pur essere, anche il fumo causa milioni di morti eppure non tutti quelli che fumano muoiono, ci sono dei fumatori che hanno 100 anni, per dire che la maggior parte delle malattie croniche ti permettono di vivere dignitosamente, diverso è se parliamo di gente dializzata, in attesa di trapianto, in chemioterapia ecc ecc, in questi casi hai ragione tu forse sarebbero morti comunque.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (21 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Per la miseria,non ho detto che chi ha 3 patologie muore sicuro,ho detto che una percentuale di essi ogni anno,ogni giorno,prima dell'esistenza di coronavirus moriva e continuerà a morire.Altrimenti qui facciamo passare il messaggio che prima del coronavirus in Italia si moriva solo di incidenti e di tumore.



Se parli di una percentuale ovviamente hai ragione, però se rileggi il tuo messaggio sembrava che parlassi di tutti quelli con più di 3 patologie. Allora chiedo venia


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Quello che dici è corretto,non ho detto che tutti i diabetici contemporaneamente ipertesi e contemporaneamente cardiopatici muoiano,però stai sicuro che normalmente di morti cosi ce ne sono tantissime in italia,giornalmente.Se sommiamo i dati di queste 3 categorie ne esce fuori che sono morte 100 mila persone in Italia,il che significa quasi 300 al giorno.



Ho scritto ieri un post a riguardo : se vogliamo ragionare in questi termini, e ci può anche stare come 'studio', andiamo a vedere tra i nostri pazienti compromessi e in terapia cronica (diabeti , ipertesi,ecc)

-quanti hanno contratto il virus
-quali patologie precedenti avevano
-quanti sono finiti in terapia intensiva
-quanti sono morti
-quanti sono guariti

Se i numeri che vengono fuori si sovrappongono con le canoniche statistiche annuali allora vuol dire che il fattore X coronavirus può essere tranquillamente paragonato a un normale fattore esterno, come può essere un'infezione batterica, altrimenti vorrebbe dire che il coronavirus ha spostato gli equilibri.

Altrimenti possiamo fare tutti i calcoli che vogliamo e ne verremo mai fuori.
Il fatto però che non stiamo più facendo tamponi sugli asintomatici e addirittura sui possibili positivi falsa tutti i numeri.

Di concreto tra le mani cosa abbiamo? Ospedali al collasso , pompe funebri h24 e cimiteri che sembrano supermercati.
E questo non credo accada tutti gli anni.
E in questo caso c'è poco da giocare con preposizioni semplici del tipo di- a - da - in - con- su - per - tra - fra -coronavirus.
Il coronavirus uccide.

Ci aggiungerei che bastano anche banali disturbi(allergie), fattori di rischio (fumo,smog),assunzione di alcune molecole affinchè il virus si manifesti in modo aggressivo rispetto ad altri che risultano asintimatici.
Tutto ciò è un qualcosa di nuovo e spaventoso per noi.


----------



## Wetter (21 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho scritto ieri un post a riguardo : se vogliamo ragionare in questi termini, e ci può anche stare come 'studio', andiamo a vedere tra i nostri pazienti compromessi e in terapia cronica (diabeti , ipertesi,ecc)
> 
> -quanti hanno contratto il virus
> -quali patologie precedenti avevano
> ...



Giustissimo,alcune nazioni (come la Germania e credo lo abbia fatto anche la Cina) riescono a fare delle dettagliate relazioni in questo senso,noi ovviamente dato il momento di emergenza non possiamo permetterci di fare queste cose ora.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Di concreto tra le mani cosa abbiamo? Ospedali al collasso , pompe funebri h24 e cimiteri che sembrano supermercati.
> E questo non credo accada tutti gli anni.
> E in questo caso c'è poco da giocare con preposizioni semplici del tipo di- a - da - in - con- su - per - tra - fra -coronavirus.
> Il coronavirus uccide.
> ...



Si,il sistema sanitario,sopratutto i Lombardia è al collasso,non può garantire le cure a tutti e cosi il tasso di mortalità si è impennato incredibilmente.Se ci fosse stata la possibilità di curare tutti i malati Lombardi allo stesso modo e nelle stesse condizioni sono sicuro che il tasso di mortalità non sarebbe stato differente da quello osservato in Cina(molti credono i numeri cinesi dei numeri assolutamente falsi e sottostimati,ma c'è anche da dire che loro sono stati in gradi realizzare 10 000 posti letto in un baleno,sono stati capaci di assistere tutti malati al meglio grazie alla loro capacità organizzativa.Non è assolutamente detto che ci stiano raccontando solo fandonie,ovviamente il dubbio c'è ma non ne abbiamo la certezza).


----------



## Theochedeo (21 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho scritto ieri un post a riguardo : se vogliamo ragionare in questi termini, e ci può anche stare come 'studio', andiamo a vedere tra i nostri pazienti compromessi e in terapia cronica (diabeti , ipertesi,ecc)
> 
> -quanti hanno contratto il virus
> -quali patologie precedenti avevano
> ...



La penso esattamente come te!


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Giustissimo,alcune nazioni (come la Germania e credo lo abbia fatto anche la Cina) riescono a fare delle dettagliate relazioni in questo senso,noi ovviamente dato il momento di emergenza non possiamo permetterci di fare queste cose ora.
> 
> 
> 
> Si,il sistema sanitario,sopratutto i Lombardia è al collasso,non può garantire le cure a tutti e cosi il tasso di mortalità si è impennato incredibilmente.Se ci fosse stata la possibilità di curare tutti i malati Lombardi allo stesso modo e nelle stesse condizioni sono sicuro che il tasso di mortalità non sarebbe stato differente da quello osservato in Cina(molti credono i numeri cinesi dei numeri assolutamente falsi e sottostimati,ma c'è anche da dire che loro sono stati in gradi realizzare 10 000 posti letto in un baleno,sono stati capaci di assistere tutti malati al meglio grazie alla loro capacità organizzativa.Non è assolutamente detto che ci stiano raccontando solo fandonie,ovviamente il dubbio c'è ma non ne abbiamo la certezza).



Il conto è saltato ma ci sarebbero altri due modi per capire quante persone ha infettato il virus:

1- ragionando sui morti e facendo riferimento a una percentuale stimata di mortalità;
2- ragionando sulle mutazioni dei virus perchè il virus muta ogni x contagi.

Non sono calcoli attendibili come i tamponi ma qualcosa bisogna pur inventarsi.
La mortalità elevata in italia ovviamente è falsata anche dai tamponi su asintomatici che non facciamo più come prima, oltre che da un modo diverso rispetto alla germania,ad esempio, di catalogare i morti.


----------



## Wetter (21 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il conto è saltato ma ci sarebbero altri due modi per capire quante persone ha infettato il virus:
> 
> 1- ragionando sui morti e facendo riferimento a una percentuale stimata di mortalità;
> 2- ragionando sulle mutazioni dei virus perchè il virus muta ogni x contagi.
> ...



Riguardo agli asintomatici non si capisce bene la politica intrapresa dall'ISS.
Ieri sono stati effettuati 24k tamponi,di gran lunga il dato più grande registrato in Italia dall'inizio dell'epidemia.Probabilmente hanno anche iniziato a fare i tamponi a chi potrebbe essere a rischio (per esempio gli asintomatici che hanno un caso in famiglia,o gli asintomatici che lavorano/hanno lavorato con un caso di coronavirus).
Ad avvalorare questa ipotesi potrebbero anche essere le statistiche registrate ieri,dove a fronte del record assoluto di "nuovi contagi" abbiamo avuto il numero più basso di Terapie Intensive degli ultimi giorni,un numero basso di ricoverati ed invece il boom di persone positive in isolamento domiciliare.
Aspettiamo i dati di oggi per tirare le prime somme.


----------



## markjordan (21 Marzo 2020)

ma come puoi fermare un'epidemia se non cerchi gli infetti ?
almeno tampona il personale sanitario e i parenti degli infetti
direttive oms fallimentari 
siamo ridicoli


----------

